# Let's have some fun!



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Maybe I haven't had enough coffee (or enough sleep) but i was just thinking about what I hate about knitting. My least favorite thing is YOs. Don't know why I hate them, no rational reason, they are certainly easy, just hate them (Maybe because when you go to knit them, they don't feel like "real" stitches.) :lol: :lol: :lol: I know, I know, no lace knitting in my future..... (or it could have something to do with that shawl that I tried to knit 6 years ago before ripping out 5 times, and going purple with rage...... knitting is supposed to be relaxing, my husband said, before ducking to miss the flying yarn and knitting needles.... not my finest moment.)
Anybody have any story they are willing to share about knitting gone wrong? Least favorite stitch or technique? A knitting pattern that you thought you would love, but couldn't stand by the end of it? 
Come on, confession time! I'll put the coffee on!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Can you include bought patterns with mistakes? Grrrr


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

I lost the battle with pom-pom yarn ! I tried endlessly to make it work and get the pom-poms to all face the right way neatly.. I admit to throwing the yarn across the room in a paddy. It caught on the door handle and it was swinging menacingly whilst mocking me..... &#128540;


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

how about the patterns that say to make the left side the same as the right,reversing directions..grrr..without telling you exactly how, have pulled out many a project by messing up because of it..


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

love the knitting, or crocheting, but hate the sewing up


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Agree, hate sewing up. I have finished garments I have never sewn up! Use to have a local shop that blocked and sewed them up....since it is gone.....years ago, I finis garment and just pack them away at times never putting them together . That is how much I dislike it!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

The only knitting regret I have is having been talked into knitting with virgin Irish wool--which was brought from Ireland, full of lanolin to boot. I am allergic to wool, and worse, to lanolin. By the time I was done knitting the most beautiful shawl collared Aran sweater I had ever made, my chest was broken out in a severe red rash and the callouses on my hands were worn off from the constant rubbing on the yarn, not to mention red with rash as well. The lady for whom I made the sweater was seriously happy, but felt bad that I had suffered from my task. I told her that it was, nonetheless, a labor of love. The Irish blood in me carried me through it.


----------



## Alma MacLean (Apr 3, 2016)

Mentioning the pom pom yarn brought a memory back. It was last Christmas and my granddaughter was in college and wanted to do something special for Grammie. She bought the yarn thinking that the hard work was already done. Pom poms are already there ..............ooops! She couldn't figure it out so knowing that Grammie was quite talented she wrapped the yarn in a nice package telling me it was my scarf ''all you have to do is knit it" LOL Well I didn't know the secret of working with that yarn either so found a tutorial and realized that you have to use an even number of stitches and the rest is easy. Problem solved and I thanked her for my DIY scarf.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

When I first started knitting, I always ended up with too many stitches on my needle. I think I was sometimes knitting two stitches into one if the yarn was the splitting type. I had some odd looking pieces back then. Now, I have learnt to knit looser and it doesn't seem to happen anymore.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

I know this is silly, but I hate garter stitch. It's not that I don't do it well. I just don't like it. I change patterns to stockinett whenever possible


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

It must be sewing up the seams . That may be why I have so many wips! Love reading the responses .


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, there are the two entrelac hat and scarf sets, with gloves or mittens, that I finished a year and a half ago, and haven't gifted yet, because I'm afraid what with happen when I wash them. I've machine washed entrelac projects successfully, but these are made from hand wash wool. I should just wash them already, and mail them off, even if my mother-in-law and sister-in-law won't wear them until winter.


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

Before I knew about gauge I started an afghan with worsted weight yarn and size 13 needles. Need I say it was HUGE!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

kestrelz said:


> I know this is silly, but I hate garter stitch. It's not that I don't do it well. I just don't like it. I change patterns to stockinett whenever possible


I'm with you there - I detest garter stitch. I will also avoid anything with bobbles, blackberry stitch or nupps to be knitted. In other words a maximum of knitting into the same stitch twice is my self imposed limit.

I also detest sewing up and blocking although there is satisfaction to be derived there.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> I'm with you there - I detest garter stitch. I will also avoid anything with bobbles, blackberry stitch or nupps to be knitted. In other words a maximum of knitting into the same stitch twice is my self imposed limit.
> 
> I also detest sewing up and blocking although there is satisfaction to be derived there.


I am with you on most of these points Trish although I do enjoy blocking.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm working on the entrelac scarf to enter in the State Fair. It is a fun, easy knit, except 4 times out of 5 when I pick up and knit (or purl, depending on which side I'm working on)the 8 stitches for each section, I forget to slip the last picked up stitch back to the left needle and knit (or purl) 2 together. Of course, I don't realize it until I've knit at least 2 rows. I've never tinked so much in my life! But, I'm determined to finish! As I tink, I repeat to myself, "knitting is relaxing, knitting is relaxing"


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

Sewing seams is my least favorite.
Also the beautiful shawl , one of my first attempts at lace, didn't know about lifelines. Going along fine, 2/3 done when I realized I got off on my row count and the pattern was backward. Oh so carefully picked out 12-15 rows to where it was correct. Started back up, made the same mistake AGAIN. Wasn't obvious for a few rows of course.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Caxton said:


> I am with you on most of these points Trish although I do enjoy blocking.


I enjoy looking at the blocking after it's done :lol:


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Seeing the instructions 'P3TBL' always makes me a bit less keen on a pattern, even if I really love it and want to knit it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I do not like the daisy stitch. I found it frustrating as I was always making the stitch too tight.


----------



## Alma MacLean (Apr 3, 2016)

Aunty M said:


> Seeing the instructions 'P3TBL' always makes me a bit less keen on a pattern, even if I really love it and want to knit it.


I don't know what that means so I'd probably try it anyway. What DOES it stand for?


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

kestrelz said:


> I know this is silly, but I hate garter stitch. It's not that I don't do it well. I just don't like it. I change patterns to stockinett whenever possible


I am the same. Garter stitch is easy to knit. I think it is because that is all my grandmother ever let me do. She said I could not learn anything else until my garter was perfect and I could knit a whole skein from start to finish with no mistakes. I got frustrated and quit when I was a little girl.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Alma MacLean said:


> I don't know what that means so I'd probably try it anyway. What DOES it stand for?


Purl 3 tog through back loop. Another one I dislike.


----------



## Alma MacLean (Apr 3, 2016)

Thank you Trish.....now I know.


----------



## Camping Granny (Nov 6, 2013)

I have never picked up stitches around an armhole to make sleeves. I have a sweater all done but sleeves (guess I didn't read that part of the pattern!)and am trying to convince myself that I can do this!I really would like to finish the sweater!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

My problem is starting something big and then getting bored with it. Then I start something else and the first thing just sits there and I feel guilty. &#128533;


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

trish2222 said:


> Purl 3 tog through back loop. Another one I dislike.


Thanks for explaining to Alma, I was slow to get back to this thread.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Aunty M said:


> Thanks for explaining to Alma, I was slow to get back to this thread.


My pleasure


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

marilyngf said:


> love the knitting, or crocheting, but hate the sewing up


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

I dislike swatching. If I can avoid it, I do.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Poorly written or error-laden patterns.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I absolutely will not do "bobbles". Shoot me if you want, cannot stand to do them but like the way they look.


----------



## Downsouth Knitter (Mar 31, 2014)

Hate garter stitch. Don't like doing it (boring!) and don't like the way it looks. If at all possible, if it can be changed to stockinette, I'm doing it.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Hate sewing up. I generally will knit two or three things and then spend one day sewing everything.


----------



## Elaine74bl (Nov 19, 2014)

If I make a serious mistake when knitting lace it's usually doing an "ssk" that doesn't want to behave. I knit English style and have learned to hold those 2 stitches together while I reposition the the left needle to complete the operation. Even with that extra help I find I still hold my breath until it's complete.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Kitchener Stitch and sewing up seams--hate 'em, hate 'em, hate 'em.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Elin said:


> Kitchener Stitch and sewing up seams--hate 'em, hate 'em, hate 'em.


Funny, I like Ktchener once I get a rhythm going -- I love the final effect. Not as fond of other seaming though...


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

1 x 1 rib. I can't rush it, and it's totally boring. And yes, I'm doing a huge project with a lot of it right now.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

canuckle49 said:


> My problem is starting something big and then getting bored with it. Then I start something else and the first thing just sits there and I feel guilty. 😕


You are *not* alone! I don't actually know how many WIPs are scattered about this house. There were seventy-odd in 2011; I fear there might even be more, though I have attempted to reduce the number.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Alma MacLean said:


> I don't know what that means so I'd probably try it anyway. What DOES it stand for?


Purl three together through the back loop. You almost need to be a contortionist to perform it, and it helps if you're a loose knitter. I knit tightly and detest that instruction! Luckily, I haven't come across it often.

My personal peeve is the trinity/blackberry stitch. I first encountered it in the Trinity Stitch Shawl. I had no photo, because it was in pre-Ravelry days, and the pattern was paragraph form text only. It took me awhile to realize that it entails more purling than knitting, and that's why I have a love-hate relationship to it. My mind tells me there should be a way to work it so that there's more knit than purl, but ... I haven't figured it out yet. 
I keep using its border on many other projects; it's just too lush to not do!


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I absolutely will not do "bobbles". Shoot me if you want, cannot stand to do them but like the way they look.


 :thumbup: You are not alone!


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

For me it's knitting something that has acres and acres of garter or stockinette stitch. I lose interest in it very fast. Give me colourwork, cables, lace, or knit & purl texture patterns and I'm a happy knitter. One exception...I detest seed stitch. I'll do it if I think the piece needs it, but I'll probably have my teeth gritted the whole time.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

1. I could not stand knitting those potato chip scarves that everyone was knitting.Finally gave it partially finished to someone who loved knitting them, she finished it and I donated the scarf. 2. I always switch 1x1 ribbing to 2x2. Just do not like doing 1x1.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

books said:


> but i was just thinking about what I hate about knitting. My least favorite thing is YOs. Don't know why I hate them, no rational reason, they are certainly easy, just hate them
> Come on, confession time! I'll put the coffee on!


 I'm Not exactly fond of the linen stitch... but I love the fabric it makes... But what really annoys is when your half way through a project and suddenly could care less about finishing it. Especially if it is something that your are designing yourself/for yourself. Sort of like second sock syndrome, Just really your finished with the project before it's finished or even usable.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

knitnshirl said:


> For me it's knitting something that has acres and acres of garter or stockinette stitch. I lose interest in it very fast. Give me colourwork, cables, lace, or knit & purl texture patterns and I'm a happy knitter. One exception...I detest seed stitch. I'll do it if I think the piece needs it, but I'll probably have my teeth gritted the whole time.


What she said!

Plus:
Keeping tabs on sleeve increases or decreases every 4/6/8/whatever rows!!

And slow-growing stitches such as fisherman's rib.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

maureenb said:


> how about the patterns that say to make the left side the same as the right,reversing directions..grrr..without telling you exactly how, have pulled out many a project by messing up because of it..


I'm with you on that!


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Being in a knitting funk. I have a sweater and a sock started, but have no interest in finishing either. Made a cute and super easy rabbit from a simple garter stitch square for my donation box. My husband fell in love with it, and it sits on the spare bed with all our other "friends". So no more stuffed animals!


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

My pet hate is also definitely bought patterns that are wrong!


----------



## PatternDuchess (May 22, 2015)

I hate sewing. And monotonous patterns are driving me nuts - like big stockinette or garter stitch projects... also knitting socks for my husband - cuff and heel is no brainer but knitting the foot is like building a sand castle with dry sand.... you knit and knit and knit and knit and knit...and when you finally measure then it's only 1/3 of the foot....


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Newbie61 said:


> I lost the battle with pom-pom yarn ! I tried endlessly to make it work and get the pom-poms to all face the right way neatly.. I admit to throwing the yarn across the room in a paddy. It caught on the door handle and it was swinging menacingly whilst mocking me..... 😜


Me too. I returned the darned stuff.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

I am with you on that one marilyn. I loathe sewing up!!!!


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

I consider myself a fairly good knitter but can't stand a pattern that says easy and I can't figure it out but I can understand a difficult one


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Newbie61 said:


> I lost the battle with pom-pom yarn ! I tried endlessly to make it work and get the pom-poms to all face the right way neatly.. I admit to throwing the yarn across the room in a paddy. It caught on the door handle and it was swinging menacingly whilst mocking me..... 😜


Same here, mine never look right.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

Nupps! They are so tedious and hard for me when I make a lace shawl!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

kristym said:


> Nupps! They are so tedious and hard for me when I make a lace shawl!


Try this:


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't like to cast on but with the different cast ons I have learned from KP has made it easier. Also the first several rows on circular needles drives me crazy. But I do love to knit. I am a self taught crocheter as well only to find I taught myself wrong but nobody can tell. I will correct that in the future. HaHa


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I am too new with knitting to have a dislike yet but I love the way you wrote this request. I take mine black by the way. I'll just sit and listen. :lol:


----------



## cagneylauren (Aug 13, 2014)

I have not chosen some patterns just for that reason. If the writer can't take the time to write left verus right side pattern directions, then I can't take the time to knit it! What makes me mad is when I purchase the pattern unaware!!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Kippyfure you may not be suffering from an allergy to wool, it could be a contact dermatitis. It is the same thing I get with sticking plasters, because there is no true allergy or testing to wool. It is the lanolin in the wool. Have you tried going to a Dermatologist. You may not like my answer, but I work in an Allergy Department at a large Public Hospital with specialist so have learnt a lot about allergies and what tests are carried out,


----------



## Rosie's mom (Nov 23, 2013)

Grandma G. said:


> Can you include bought patterns with mistakes? Grrrr


Agreed! It's one thing if the pattern is free, but another thing if you've paid for it. Also dislike it when you don't find out until after you've paid for it what you can and can't do with the finished product. It wasn't until AFTER I had bought a pattern once that it said that you couldn't sell, give, lend or gift the finished item. Apparently only the knitter could use it. It was a baby hat. Must be some talented babies out there.


----------



## connie254 (Dec 24, 2012)

Getting ready to block when I look at the knitted piece and realize I made a big mistake in the pattern.

When my husband says he'll help me pin while blocking-he doesn't get it


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I used to dislike sewing shoulder seams, especially the "step" pattern, but now I join my hand knit items' shoulder seams on my knitting machine and they look great. I am finding the knitting machine handy for things other than using it just for machine knitting.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

luree said:


> It must be sewing up the seams . That may be why I have so many wips! Love reading the responses .


I noticed that your dog has the same photobombing talent as mine had,Lol.Aren't they wonderful?
I have a complete aversion to the colour purple :roll: Lindseymary


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> love the knitting, or crocheting, but hate the sewing up


That's me to a T.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

As for they pom-pom yarn,grrrr.I knitted it into a scarf and the "gang" christened it the Tampax scarf....it was only worn once.Lindseymary


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

I simply cannot join pieces together. Earlier this week I discarded three garment pieces (sweater back, sweater right front, and sweater left front) because I had made multiple attempts to join shoulder seams and was not successful. Should be easy, I know. By the time I gave up, the bound off edges were overly stretched and hole-y. I know I should have just set the project aside, but I could not be reminded of my waste of time and effort. The project was giving me no pleasure, but tossing it into the trash most certainly did. I guess I'm not cut out for knitting garments. I marvel at the outstanding wearables made by the KP community.


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

Sewing together for assembly and weaving in ends.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

I've got 2 things I'm not in love with....#1 is ribbing and #2 is sewing up seams. Both are nessacery evils. I try to stick to all in one patterns, but that's not always possible.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

My biggest problem is not checking after I have done a few rows to make sure everything is o.k. I do it in the beginning but somehow forget later on and when I make one of those mistakes that you just can't let slide I find myself ribbing out row after row. you would think I would learn and I always promise myself that I will do better next time but before you know it " I am right back at it.


----------



## Katherine C (Oct 3, 2013)

1. I'm doing a lace pattern right now that is giving me fits. It's an easy repeat but the yo,ssk is not behaving at all! I have had to resort to using stitch markers as well and count each repeat as I go. I dislike using using the markers for numerous reasons.
2. Yarn that splits easily
3. Projects that grow at a snail's pace
I could knit seed stitch all day though. Will sub seed stitch for garter any day


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

maureenb said:


> how about the patterns that say to make the left side the same as the right,reversing directions..grrr..without telling you exactly how, have pulled out many a project by messing up because of it..


I am grrrrrr-ing with you. I hate that!


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

l


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

laughed my socks off!! I can see the yarn flying!! happened here a time or two as well- LOL :thumbup:


Newbie61 said:


> I lost the battle with pom-pom yarn ! I tried endlessly to make it work and get the pom-poms to all face the right way neatly.. I admit to throwing the yarn across the room in a paddy. It caught on the door handle and it was swinging menacingly whilst mocking me..... 😜


----------



## LindaDH (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes, I hate when instructions say, do the other side the same except in reverse. I also hate sewing seams although I sew non-knitted things without a problem. The seams just never look right to me. I actually did a lace panel baby blanket and I would get about 2/3 into the non-lace panel and realize that I had made a mistake in the previous lace panel. I spent more time ripping out than knitting but darn it, I finished that very small car seat baby lace blanket and it was beautiful. It was the beginning of lace knitting for me and now I love it, but I check every few rows to make sure it looks correct and sometimes I use a life line, but I don't like doing that--too much work.


----------



## LindaDH (Mar 4, 2013)

Camping Granny said:


> I have never picked up stitches around an armhole to make sleeves. I have a sweater all done but sleeves (guess I didn't read that part of the pattern!)and am trying to convince myself that I can do this!I really would like to finish the sweater!


I had a paid shrug pattern that required picking up stitches and it stopped me cold. However, I found a video (can't remember where=- youtube maybe) online that was very good and just followed. It came out fine. Give it a whirl; it isn't that difficult.


----------



## ellisretired (Apr 1, 2014)

I hate sewing up but really need to do more need the practice or I will never get better at it


----------



## LillyP (Dec 26, 2014)

I consider myself to be a new knitter, only 6 years but there are so many techniques to learn and I try to find something that expands my knowledge every project, not saying I am conquering them in quick time. I am learning patience and perseverance. 
What I hate / am intimidated about knitting is the starting process, in getting the gauge right. I have the pattern, yarn and the swatch but I am intimidated to start. get stuck between the swatch and the cast on every time


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

I decided to make a small teddy bear for my oldest daughter one year - I thought to myself- " oh this doesn't look hard, it won't take me long" I started it in knitting class ( thank God). Things were going along ok but then came time for the outfit. WHAT was I thinking!!!!! I knitted a many sweater w/ cables AND sleeves!!!! Shorts and backpack! Needless to say the class named my bear " The swear bear"


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Grandma G. said:


> Can you include bought patterns with mistakes? Grrrr


 :thumbup:


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Alma MacLean said:


> Mentioning the pom pom yarn brought a memory back. It was last Christmas and my granddaughter was in college and wanted to do something special for Grammie. She bought the yarn thinking that the hard work was already done. Pom poms are already there ..............ooops! She couldn't figure it out so knowing that Grammie was quite talented she wrapped the yarn in a nice package telling me it was my scarf ''all you have to do is knit it" LOL Well I didn't know the secret of working with that yarn either so found a tutorial and realized that you have to use an even number of stitches and the rest is easy. Problem solved and I thanked her for my DIY scarf.


My grand daughter gave me pom pom yarn also and I did not know what to do with it. What pattern did you use?


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

cafeknitter said:


> I decided to make a small teddy bear for my oldest daughter one year - I thought to myself- " oh this doesn't look hard, it won't take me long" I started it in knitting class ( thank God). Things were going along ok but then came time for the outfit. WHAT was I thinking!!!!! I knitted a many sweater w/ cables AND sleeves!!!! Shorts and backpack! Needless to say the class named my bear " The swear bear"


 :lol: :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## dllfb (Sep 30, 2012)

When I get all excited and see a free beautiful pattern someone posts...find the link/name of the pattern...and find out that it's a Drops pattern! At which point I become very depressed....I don't even attempt looking through the pattern any more to see if I should even begin!


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Ellie RD said:


> Poorly written or error-laden patterns.


Many of the above mentioned "dislikes" are mine, too.
Sewing seams, splitting yarn, making swatches, and blocking are a few. I believe one reason I like making socks is that several of these dislikes can be avoided.
And top down (or SOMETIMES bottom-up) sweaters solve another. But as EllieRD mentioned, the poorly written and error-laden patterns are the worst. I recently did a sweater that called for sz. 9 and 13 needles with bulky yarn but nowhere did it tell where to use the sz. 13 needles. I wrote to the company that sold the pattern, but had gotten quite far on the sweater when I realized that it was turning out much smaller than it should. Luckily, I was making a larger size intended for my daughter, and being a stubborn fool, continued and completed the sweater which now will fit me but is no longer attractive in my eyes (see photo). When I got the "corrected" copy of the pattern, I had finished the sweater, and only way I allow myself to move to next project. The next project (in process now) had some errors in pattern--for left front
neckline listed decreases on EACH side of multiple rows. With the back completed, I realized this would make a rather oddly shaped front and contacted the designer, but continued with the more logical directions of decreases at neck edge only. With a very difficult eyelet stitch pattern throughout, I had contacted this designer earlier to suggest a substitute stitch. I must admit, she responded to both messages quickly, which was very helpful. But the tinking and frogging necessary in both of these cases took much of the enjoyment from the knitting process.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

The Pom Pom thing made think of an Afghan I did in crochet. The body was done in one piece and the surrounding trim was done separately. I laid it out on the rug and for the life of me couldn't figure out how to put it together. After a while I grab it all up and put it in ball and threw it in a corner. I laid down on the couch falling asleep dreaming about how to put it together. When I woke up I grabbed the afghan and my straight pins and eventually put it together. It was beautiful. My Husband who witnessed this temper tantrum just sat there never saying a word because he knew better. But he loved the finished product and we both had a good laugh over my little tantrum. He always knew when not to open his mouth.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

I hate the fact that I have never learned to "pick up" a dropped stitch so if I drop something, I have to tear the whole thing apart and start over. I guess I should take a basic knitting class.


----------



## Evie253 (Jul 10, 2015)

Garter stitch is boring! And I don't like the look of it. I really don't like purling, which sometimes makes garter stitch a little more appealing. I've resorted to knitting backwards on large projects in stockinette. I also hate duplicate stitch. The embroidered kids projects are so cute sometimes, but I put off the duplicate stitching until the end because I find it tedius.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Purl three together through the back loop. You almost need to be a contortionist to perform it, and it helps if you're a loose knitter. I knit tightly and detest that instruction! Luckily, I haven't come across it often.
> 
> My personal peeve is the trinity/blackberry stitch. I first encountered it in the Trinity Stitch Shawl. I had no photo, because it was in pre-Ravelry days, and the pattern was paragraph form text only. It took me awhile to realize that it entails more purling than knitting, and that's why I have a love-hate relationship to it. My mind tells me there should be a way to work it so that there's more knit than purl, but ... I haven't figured it out yet.
> I keep using its border on many other projects; it's just too lush to not do!


Definitely agree on the trinity stitch. Jessica-Jean you sure are a glutton for punishment. I can't believe you knit that entire shawl in trinity stitch. I can't imagine the pain in your hands.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

I can not stand cables in any shape or form...will just reject the pattern if it has cables. :shock:


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Twisted stitches! I wanted to knit the Vinyasa Stole. I loved the look but gave up after about 6 inches. The twisted stitches were killing my hands! 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vinyasa-stole

No hate, but have a deep fear of bobbles/popcorn.


----------



## Lecsew (Jan 15, 2016)

There is a pattern, Lace Ribbon Scarf, that I have tried to knit at least 5 times but can never get it right so gave up. I may try it again sometime when I feel like getting frustrated


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

Picking up stitches around armholes are no more difficult than picking up stitches around the neck. Give it a try :thumbup:


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't mind sewing up so much but I hate weaving in the ends. And I do not like to purl, except when it's rows 2,4,etc in a lace pattern. Then it's like a reprieve.

My biggest problem is thinking about all the other things I want to do while I'm knitting something easy. That's why I have so many things in my UFO pile.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

jo everest said:


> I can not stand cables in any shape or form...will just reject the pattern if it has cables. :shock:


Me too. I'll probably lose some friends for this, but I just don't find cables attractive. Sorry. :|


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Intarsia--too fiddly. I am gritting my teeth to get through my one (and only) intarsia project! At one point, I had 16 small balls of yarn to manage.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

My knitting repertoire is still so limited that there's nothing I don't enjoy-even weaving in ends. But I do not look forward to the pick-up row on socks. I never come out with the same number to st on each side.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I hate bobbles. When I see them on a knitted item, I want to take a pair of scissors & cut them all off. I have made them on a square of the month & they weren't all that hard. I just don't like the way they look.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Quiltermouse said:


> 1 x 1 rib. I can't rush it, and it's totally boring. And yes, I'm doing a huge project with a lot of it right now.


That & seed stitch. Same thing essentially. It's been easier since I started "flicking".


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

dont get me started, hate YO's, sewing up, reverse knitting as someone mentioned, joining yarns, patterns for me, with instructions on knitting a row, that you have to count and concentrate so much, and then if you have to rip out, its horrible to undo. The list goes on, ok, will get off my soapbox now, see what you started, lol


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

marilyngf said:


> love the knitting, or crocheting, but hate the sewing up


Ditto!


----------



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

Of my current projects: k3 tog. Ugh, at least it's not thru the back of the loop.

Overall: bobbles, sewing up/blocking/sewing on buttons/sewing in ends, lace patterns that don't purl the wrong side. Drat you Summer Leaves Afghan!


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

Doing a gauge swatch and K3tog/p3tog.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Sewing up--ugh! Avoid it like the plague. Not fond of garter stitch either-just don't care for the appearance of it, even though it's such an easy mindless stitch.


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

I hate picking up stitches. And, I don't mind garter stitch because I really don't like one sided items if they are afghans or baby blankets. You gift it, and see it being used wrong side out...HATE that.


----------



## itsmeileen (Jan 10, 2016)

I dislike cables. Don't like doing them or wearing them. And like you, no rhyme or reason


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

For me it's dpns. I have a very small visual field in the stitches off and I don't realize it so I gave up on socks hats I am very small visual field in this dishes off and I don't realize it so I gave up on socks I gave up on hats with dpns etc. I don't do magicloop either. For the same reason . 

My latest flop was an afghan I started and I haven't frogged yet, I did frog several rows trying to fix it. No lifelines used . I tried to do an afterthought lifeline, frogged it some more, didn't work. I finally had to tell myself when you can't see what you're doing,you can't see what you're doing! That was a very frustrating time for me cause I wanted to make that afghan, so badly ,


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

gmomgil said:


> I don't like to cast on but with the different cast ons I have learned from KP has made it easier. Also the first several rows on circular needles drives me crazy. But I do love to knit. I am a self taught crocheter as well only to find I taught myself wrong but nobody can tell. I will correct that in the future. HaHa


When you plan on knitting something in the round, instead of joining on first round... knit flat for 2 to 3 rows, then join. It is much easier to be certain that you are not twisting when you work a few rows...then join. Also easy to stitch up those few rows with the tail that will need to be woven in anyway, when project is finished.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

It's not silly. I loathe garter stitch. It looks clunky and it makes the wearers look twice the size. It also takes almost twice as long to do and is extremely boring. Unfortunately, a lot of modern patterns, especially for babies, use it, and it looks like those rough judo suits to me. I often change it to moss stitch, especially on borders. The only patterns I have ever seen that I like in garter stitch are Martina Behm's: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/MartinaBehm ....and even then not all of them. You couldn't pay me enough to knit Elizabeth Zimmerman's baby surprise jacket!


kestrelz said:


> I know this is silly, but I hate garter stitch. It's not that I don't do it well. I just don't like it. I change patterns to stockinett whenever possible


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Newbie61 said:


> I lost the battle with pom-pom yarn ! I tried endlessly to make it work and get the pom-poms to all face the right way neatly.. I admit to throwing the yarn across the room in a paddy. It caught on the door handle and it was swinging menacingly whilst mocking me..... 😜


I don't fight these things anymore. I quickly decided pom-pom yarn was not for me and gave it away to the first person who thought she couldn't live without the latest fad yarn. Then I happily moved on to other things ;~D. That was back when it first came out; I see it's dying a natural death these days--I haven't seen any for awhile (with good reason).


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I'm with you there - I detest garter stitch. I will also avoid anything with bobbles, blackberry stitch or nupps to be knitted. In other words a maximum of knitting into the same stitch twice is my self imposed limit.
> 
> I also detest sewing up and blocking although there is satisfaction to be derived there.


I smile whenever I read about the hatred of garter stitch so many people have, because I used to feel a certain disdain and dislike, too. Then the aging thing happened to the point of my becoming visually and arthritically challenged. It sure beats stockinette stitch curl and not knitting at all..... Looking back over my knitting career, I'm amazed at how my thinking has changed. No doubt yours, meaning all those who love to knit but have strong dislikes, will change with time too.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I dislike my lack of motivation to finish projects and any project that requires me to concentrate and count.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

maureenb said:


> how about the patterns that say to make the left side the same as the right,reversing directions..grrr..without telling you exactly how, have pulled out many a project by messing up because of it..


Oh yeah!


----------



## stashcoffin (Jun 20, 2015)

Novelty yarn makes me cuss something fierce. Every once in awhile I can't resist the siren call of the beautiful stuff, so I buy some. Then I remember. I can't tell you how many skeins of novelty yarn I have given away. Seriously, I really believe novelty yarn is my ticket straight to hell.


----------



## Gls (Jan 16, 2016)

kestrelz said:


> I know this is silly, but I hate garter stitch. It's not that I don't do it well. I just don't like it. I change patterns to stockinett whenever possible


I also hate garter stitch. It feels awkward as if I'm putting the needle in backwards


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I hate, hate, hate that yarn for ruffly scarves. Not a fan of the scarves themselves either. I was asked to make one and did but it was the last one. I think the fashion is on the way out - good.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

I dislike sewing seams. Most likely because i am not good at it. How do you knit backwards? Use left needle?


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I hate making a swatch. It seems no matter what size needle I use trying to get the correct amount of stitches per so many inches it never comes out right.


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

I dont like the sewing up. I have a sweater that has been waiting approx 6 months to be sewn up, also a winter hat. LOL



marilyngf said:


> love the knitting, or crocheting, but hate the sewing up


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

I dislike the seed stitch. I'm not sure why but I avoid patterns with too much of that stitch in it


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

I hate the make1 stitches. I have been shown at least a million times but can't ever find that little bar to pick up when I am by myself. Just a little challenged, I guess.


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Just getting the finishing work done (weaving in ends, blocking, buttons, etc.).


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

carmicv said:


> I dislike sewing seams. Most likely because i am not good at it. How do you knit backwards? Use left needle?


Knitting backwards is done in place of a (short) purl row...perfect use is sock heels. New Stitch a Day has a video on how to do it...
http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-backwards/
It shows the English or Throw method... however if you are a Continental knitter (hold yarn in left hand).. you should be able to figure it out...I did...and after a couple of false starts it was not all that hard. I now use it on every pair of socks that I knit (more than 20 pairs since mid January) so it is used often.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

maureenb said:


> how about the patterns that say to make the left side the same as the right,reversing directions..grrr..without telling you exactly how, have pulled out many a project by messing up because of it..


I hate seeing that in a pattern-I have yet to even attempt one. Pure laziness for the designer not to write out instructions.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Picking up a certain amount of stitches evenly across item. Also sewing things together.


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

Elaine74bl said:


> If I make a serious mistake when knitting lace it's usually doing an "ssk" that doesn't want to behave. I knit English style and have learned to hold those 2 stitches together while I reposition the the left needle to complete the operation. Even with that extra help I find I still hold my breath until it's complete.


They are a real pain if you have a splitty yarn, drive me nuts!


----------



## K1P1nanna (May 13, 2016)

Tension squares, I can never seem to get them exactly right...? I have only knitted baby clothes and cardigans for my 2 yr old granddaughter so it doesn't seem to be a problem. But just about to embark on my first adult project, which is an Aran cardigan for me, so guess I had better get to grips with them, yikes! Also, what is blocking? I've never done it before...does that make me a bad knitter, ha ha!


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

Many years ago, my mother went on a trip to South America and brought me back a bunch of yarn, of three different colors, which was fingering weight. It was beautiful 100% wool. Little did she know that I never knit with fingering weight yarn or with size 2-3 needles; I just don't have the patience to make something that takes so long to finish. Plus, I can't knit it doubled up because I knit without looking at it and would have a problem catching both strands in each stitch. 

I felt so bad! The yarn just sat in my stash for a long time, until way after she died. I finally sent it to a friend (then living in another state) who was knitting for new grandchildren; she had known my Mom and really appreciated getting it. I presume her grandkids enjoyed garments made with it. 

Re sewing: I don't detest sewing and can do it just fine, but when it's a complicated project I often send it out to have someone do it for me. When a beloved LYS closed, because the owner wanted to retire, several employees got together and formed sort of a co-op to do finishing for former customers. Great idea.


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

I agree with Maureenb, also not crazy about garter st., only be cause I find it boring. Knitting for myself, quit that as nothing ever fit properly. I've never bothered to block,. What I love is patterns with challenge. I learned to knit, he making a lacey baby sweater. My next big challenge was to knit a Aran knit sweater. Loved it.


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

pengee said:


> I am with you on that one marilyn. I loathe sewing up!!!!


I must be a weirdo because I enjoy the sewing part, perhaps because I have done more sewing in my life than knitting. I am amazed at how many people hate it because I love seeing it all come together. I don't mind weaving in ends either, I find it relaxing. Not to fond of blocking though, always feel I am going to make a mess of it.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

I don't like to do gauge for no reason just don't have the patient. Not crazy about sewing either. Hate when the yarn separates while I am knitting.


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

Yarn overs are a "funny" stitch - I always knit into the back of them, seems to make them more "normal". Winifred


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

I dislike weaving in all those ends when you do color work. I knitted a sweater for my grandson, I had twenty bobbins and a lot of ends. It took me almost a week just to weave in all the ends.


----------



## Alma MacLean (Apr 3, 2016)

Gls said:


> I also hate garter stitch. It feels awkward as if I'm putting the needle in backwards


Backwards? Really? Garter stitch is just knitting every row....at least that's how I do it.


----------



## Alma MacLean (Apr 3, 2016)

dingo said:


> I hate the make1 stitches. I have been shown at least a million times but can't ever find that little bar to pick up when I am by myself. Just a little challenged, I guess.


If you have trouble finding the right 'bar' to pick up you can always knit into the front and back of the same stitch to 'make one'


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, along with most of you, I dislike sewing seams, as they tend to get bulky and are very noticeable... and I just cannot seem to get my head wrapped around "short rows"...


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

stashcoffin said:


> Novelty yarn makes me cuss something fierce. Every once in awhile I can't resist the siren call of the beautiful stuff, so I buy some. Then I remember. I can't tell you how many skeins of novelty yarn I have given away. Seriously, I really believe novelty yarn is my ticket straight to hell.


Me, too. This is one area in which I have remained relatively constant over the past 35 years.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

suziehhh said:


> I dislike the seed stitch. I'm not sure why but I avoid patterns with too much of that stitch in it


I've been over two years knitting a man's seed stitch scarf. I had to frog half it because I miscounted rows for the design and couldn't correct it any other way. Now I'm really having a problem picking it up again. I think seed stitch is harder on the hands than many others, plus it's much slower work because of the constant switching between knit and purl.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Julie's Mom said:


> Many years ago, my mother went on a trip to South America and brought me back a bunch of yarn, of three different colors, which was fingering weight. It was beautiful 100% wool. Little did she know that I never knit with fingering weight yarn or with size 2-3 needles; I just don't have the patience to make something that takes so long to finish. Plus, I can't knit it doubled up because I knit without looking at it and would have a problem catching both strands in each stitch.
> 
> I felt so bad! The yarn just sat in my stash for a long time, until way after she died. I finally sent it to a friend (then living in another state) who was knitting for new grandchildren; she had known my Mom and really appreciated getting it. I presume her grandkids enjoyed garments made with it.
> 
> Re sewing: I don't detest sewing and can do it just fine, but when it's a complicated project I often send it out to have someone do it for me. When a beloved LYS closed, because the owner wanted to retire, several employees got together and formed sort of a co-op to do finishing for former customers. Great idea.


I used to think the same way about fingering weight yarns until I learned that we often use a much larger needle with it while knitting lace. That makes all the difference. I even buy lace weight yarns now.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Alma MacLean said:


> Backwards? Really? Garter stitch is just knitting every row....at least that's how I do it.


I didn't understand that one, either.....


----------



## Draig goch (Jan 5, 2016)

Moss stitch that's seed stitch in the USA, ribbing comes a close second.


----------



## Draig goch (Jan 5, 2016)

Moss stitch that's seed stitch in the USA, ribbing comes a close second.


----------



## jzx330 (Oct 11, 2013)

Years ago my mother had a knit shop and she had people that did the finishing for her customers. They put the finished pieces together and got them ready for the blocker. My personal dislike is weaving in the ends when I finish something.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

Moss/seed stitch also. I hate doing guage swatches, takes too much time and figuring to get the needles and yarn to work out. I never have my guage right without alot of time and work till its right. I want instant satisfaction just follow pattern and all is right. Prep work is fustrating to me.


----------



## Temple (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm with you! I hate seams. I have a pullover sweater that I finished 2 yrs ago that only needs 1 more side seam and it will be finished. I pick it up look at it and put it away again. I know I should bite the bullet and just finish it but I have not been in the mood.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I started a KAL with an Artyarns group - over a year ago. I think I was the last one to start, had problems on one particular row, just kept knitting and multiplying my problems and finally had to go to a LYS to straighten it out. It's been ready to go again for some time, but I can't bring myself to pick it up. And I have most of the pattern, but I won't get the last bit until I post a photo of my project to date. Never again!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm ashamed to say that the Ashton shawlette has beaten me! I tried three times with help from partners on KP to try to complete it but it is still a WIP in a dusty knitting bag! I just couldn't get the number of stitches correct! Frogged it completely three times and partially five times! Finally decided I hated it and refused to try again for three years! Sad thing is, it was supposed to be for my daughter!


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

I agree! That's the reason why, I don't make anything more complicated than dishcloths and shawls.



maureenb said:


> how about the patterns that say to make the left side the same as the right,reversing directions..grrr..without telling you exactly how, have pulled out many a project by messing up because of it..


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks so much for starting this topic, books!

I think it's inspiring to read about things knitters and crocheters detest, especially those with decades of experience. It makes me feel so normal.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

knitnshirl said:


> Thanks so much for starting this topic, books!
> 
> I think it's inspiring to read about things knitters and crocheters detest, especially those with decades of experience. It makes me feel so normal.


 :thumbup: Books has started some very thought provoking and fun topics. Keep them coming buddy!
Kath


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Definitely sewing the seams. Hate it ! ! !


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

K1P1nanna said:


> Tension squares, I can never seem to get them exactly right...? I have only knitted baby clothes and cardigans for my 2 yr old granddaughter so it doesn't seem to be a problem. But just about to embark on my first adult project, which is an Aran cardigan for me, so guess I had better get to grips with them, yikes! Also, what is blocking? I've never done it before...does that make me a bad knitter, ha ha!


Blocking is not always necessary when using Acrylic yarns...all I ever do is throw them in the washer ... and sometimes hand press (with my hand that is). 
Wool is different, when blocking wool, either by steam or wet blocking ... pin the item out (with stainless steel pins...so no rust) to desired size/shape and allow to dry... often using "blocking boards" (or floor pads that connect together like puzzle pieces) or heavy towels laid out on floor or bed...depending on your available space.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

kestrelz said:


> I know this is silly, but I hate garter stitch. It's not that I don't do it well. I just don't like it. I change patterns to stockinett whenever possible


I share your dislike of garter stitch. I just don't like the look of it. I use it to keep stockinette stitch from curling and sometimes for the button bands on cardigans, but otherwise I avoid it. Aloha... Bev


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> I'm with you there - I detest garter stitch. I will also avoid anything with bobbles, blackberry stitch or nupps to be knitted. In other words a maximum of knitting into the same stitch twice is my self imposed limit.
> 
> I also detest sewing up and blocking although there is satisfaction to be derived there.


Seeing this reminds me that I also don't like bobbles, blackberry/trinity stitch or nupps either and I've already confessed to not liking garter stitch. Aloha... Bev


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

I hate yarn over's too. I started to make a shawl for my Sister once. And once only. lol The YO holes were so big it looked like a baseball could have been thrown through it. I didn't even get passed the third or fourth rows. I've never tried again. Know any shawl patterns without LL THE yoS? I might try one like that.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Oops forgot to say I hate the sewing up also. Once in awhile it turns out looking really good, but most times, not. You can see the seams a mile off. I never have wips as when I make something it is always for Xmas or Bdays or some other gift giving, so I have to finish it. My worst job of sewing up is on Teddy Bears or dolls. I loved making the Teddy Bear with the long hair yarn. Once I got on to it anyway. It covers so many mistakes, and never shows a seam. LOL It's great. My 7 yr old GGD doesn't like them though, so alas, I had to make one with just brown yarn. Her wishes. haha


----------



## leesadupree (Mar 22, 2016)

Alma MacLean said:


> I don't know what that means so I'd probably try it anyway. What DOES it stand for?


I'll just guess it means, "Purl 3 through back loop." I think I would just discard that pattern. Purling through the back loop is hard, at least for me. Doing it three times in one stitch? That's just masochistic.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I am not sure which I despise more ribbing or sewing up. The jury is out on that.
Moonieboy


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

kippyfure said:


> The only knitting regret I have is having been talked into knitting with virgin Irish wool--which was brought from Ireland, full of lanolin to boot. I am allergic to wool, and worse, to lanolin. By the time I was done knitting the most beautiful shawl collared Aran sweater I had ever made, my chest was broken out in a severe red rash and the callouses on my hands were worn off from the constant rubbing on the yarn, not to mention red with rash as well. The lady for whom I made the sweater was seriously happy, but felt bad that I had suffered from my task. I told her that it was, nonetheless, a labor of love. The Irish blood in me carried me through it.


Great story (now that it's all done!) and I so admire your determination to finish a project that was actually painful. It's something I would do too. I'm a Libra and we're dissed enough about not finishing things we start. It isn't that we don't have the tenacity, it's just that we're so artistic (NO not autistic!) and eager to get on to the next exciting project. So I force myself to finish everything or I'd feel like I had all these huge stones hanging over my head---on thin yarn no doubt.

The luck o' the Irish to all your knitting!
Norma


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

knitnshirl said:


> Thanks so much for starting this topic, books!
> 
> I think it's inspiring to read about things knitters and crocheters detest, especially those with decades of experience. It makes me feel so normal.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Laujob (Sep 5, 2014)

Trish2222:
I knit a baby blanket with 'P3TBL' as a constant in the design. After I learned to stand on my head while knitting, it became easier!


----------



## leesadupree (Mar 22, 2016)

anteateralice said:


> Of my current projects: k3 tog. Ugh, at least it's not thru the back of the loop.
> 
> Overall: bobbles, sewing up/blocking/sewing on buttons/sewing in ends, lace patterns that don't purl the wrong side. Drat you Summer Leaves Afghan!


I bought a pattern for a lace sampler scarf that I gave up on, after frogging the thing four or five times. The scarf had sections of "lace knitting" and "knitted lace", and promised to teach the difference between the two. The difference, per this pattern, is that lace knitting has a rest row of purl every other row. Knitted lace has lace stitches on both sides -- no rest for these weary hands. I just couldn't do it. For the first time I understood why lace needles exist. My knitting needles weren't sharp enough. So, kudos to you knitted lace experts ... I won't be joining you anytime soon.


----------



## K1P1nanna (May 13, 2016)

JTM said:


> Blocking is not always necessary when using Acrylic yarns...all I ever do is throw them in the washer ... and sometimes hand press (with my hand that is).
> Wool is different, when blocking wool, either by steam or wet blocking ... pin the item out (with stainless steel pins...so no rust) to desired size/shape and allow to dry... often using "blocking boards" (or floor pads that connect together like puzzle pieces) or heavy towels laid out on floor or bed...depending on your available space.


Aha! I see now, thank you JTM All of the things I've knitted so far have been acrylic.


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

Norma B. said:


> Great story (now that it's all done!) and I so admire your determination to finish a project that was actually painful. It's something I would do too. I'm a Libra and we're dissed enough about not finishing things we start. It isn't that we don't have the tenacity, it's just that we're so artistic (NO not autistic!) and eager to get on to the next exciting project. So I force myself to finish everything or I'd feel like I had all these huge stones hanging over my head---on thin yarn no doubt.
> 
> The luck o' the Irish to all your knitting!
> Norma


I am also a Libra and that describes me exactly. My artistic desires often exceed my ability.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I hate the moss stitch. I don't like knitting it....I don't like how it feels or looks. No reason why....and I will do it, but don't enjoy it.


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

I hate putting my knitting down when duty calls. I think I could knit almost around the clock if I could stay up that long.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I think my least favorite thing about knitting would have to be putting the garments (sweaters, dresses, etc) together. I absolute hate seaming!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

PRIN4 said:


> I hate putting my knitting down when duty calls. I think I could knit almost around the clock if I could stay up that long.


I would ditto that! I really resent having to take time for those "necessary evils" --- eat and sleep. I think that is definitely the thing I hate most about knitting.

Norma


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Not so hot for putting things together, will almost re-write a pattern so I don't have to do the sewing.

But my worst is that RH Unforgettable yarn! I loved it so when it first came out, bought enough for a shawl and hated it by the time it was done. Yarn is so splitty and so thick/thin, sure not for lace shawls. But I had enough yarn for two more shawls so I made 3 from the blasted yarn. I can't just throw yarn away! Sure won't buy more.


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, folks, I dislike having to sew up seams worse than anything which never seem to come out right! I do raglan knitting where there are NO seams! I learned that trick years ago after I'd made my first sweater and had gotten it turned around right at the beginning of the sleeve seams. Needless to say, I had to frog almost the entire sweater but it taught me the BEST lesson not to twist any more!! Haven't had the problem since as I've been knitting about 50+ years!!!!


----------



## nancyrm (Dec 30, 2015)

kestrelz said:


> I know this is silly, but I hate garter stitch. It's not that I don't do it well. I just don't like it. I change patterns to stockinett whenever possible


 :thumbup:


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Ellie RD said:


> Poorly written or error-laden patterns.


 :thumbup: What also annoys me is a knitting pattern that introduces itself with a bad photograph. If it is not good enough to grab attention, it is not worth it IMO. First impressions DO matter!


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

Garter st looks inside out to me.
Used to cringe at purl sts, however, 6 decades of knitting sweaters got me over that hump.
Used to fear yarn overs, but learned about lifelines.
I like cables, even though they slow me down and I do not always space the rows accurately due to lack of counting and/or lack of attention.
Can't say I enjoy lace weight.
Do not like acrylic.
Love most sock yarn.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

I am with you on this. And I cannot stand to work with Homespun or that frilly scarf yarn. Drives me nuts.



sdresner said:


> I consider myself a fairly good knitter but can't stand a pattern that says easy and I can't figure it out but I can understand a difficult one


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

JTM said:


> Knitting backwards is done in place of a (short) purl row...perfect use is sock heels. New Stitch a Day has a video on how to do it...
> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-backwards/
> It shows the English or Throw method... however if you are a Continental knitter (hold yarn in left hand).. you should be able to figure it out...I did...and after a couple of false starts it was not all that hard. I now use it on every pair of socks that I knit (more than 20 pairs since mid January) so it is used often.


Thanks I should try that on my next pair of socks.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Dropped stitches....


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Try this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pianovicki (Oct 2, 2012)

I absolutely HATE uneven rib patterns like K3 P2, repeat. Almost always goes wrong.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

knitnshirl said:


> Thanks so much for starting this topic, books!
> 
> I think it's inspiring to read about things knitters and crocheters detest, especially those with decades of experience. It makes me feel so normal.





Katsch said:


> :thumbup: Books has started some very thought provoking and fun topics. Keep them coming buddy!
> Kath


I agree! Thanks, books!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I am knitting the Chevron Lace Top and I hate it. There are y/o's, skp, k2tog. I have dropped stitches, added stitches until I'm blue in the face. If it wasn't for the fact that I'm almost finished the back, I would frog it. :evil:


----------



## ladybugz777 (Apr 17, 2011)

Seed stich. Always seems like excessive flipping of the yarn from the front to the back and then back to the front. It isn't difficult, just tedious.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> love the knitting, or crocheting, but hate the sewing up


Me too. I have some sweaters that only need sewing up to be finished.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> love the knitting, or crocheting, but hate the sewing up


Oops, sorry. Double-clicked.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

I am not a fan of sewing seams, but I hate (strong word) hate hate chenille yarn. It is the only yarn I ever threw away. 
Thank you for starting this thread. I find it very interesting.
I love my OTT Lights. (I have 2 and may get another)


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I am knitting the Chevron Lace Top and I hate it. There are y/o's, skp, k2tog. I have dropped stitches, added stitches until I'm blue in the face. If it wasn't for the fact that I'm almost finished the back, I would frog it. :evil:


Hang in there! Every difficult project completed is something more learned. If you did this one again, it would probably be much easier. If you don't already do this, try it--- I separate each segment of my stitch pattern with markers. If it's, say, an eight stitch pattern I have a marker at the beginning and end of every eight stitches. Often I color code these with two red markers, two yellow, two green, etc. As I knit each segment I glance back to be sure there are eight stitches I've just worked. If not, I can tell immediately I've missed a yarn over, or dropped a stitch, or added one and it's so simple to go back and fix it immediately. It adds a few seconds here and there, but saves many minutes of tinking or frogging when you realize the error in the next or following rows! I don't like to do either and rarely have to.

Happy knitting!
Norma


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Books, thanks for this topic-- haven't made it thru all the pages but working on it. Love the Nupps tip someone posted, looks like a good improvement on what the pattern said.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Well, I thought it might be interesting to talk about what we dislike about knitting and we might come up with ways to solve some of the challenges that we face. Keep it going.....


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> My latest flop was an afghan I started and I haven't frogged yet, I did frog several rows trying to fix it. No lifelines used . I tried to do an afterthought lifeline, frogged it some more, didn't work. I finally had to tell myself when you can't see what you're doing,you can't see what you're doing! That was a very frustrating time for me cause I wanted to make that afghan, so badly ,


Is the pink the afghan? Whatever it is, the project is really pretty. What pattern is this, please. Thanks.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

kestrelz said:


> I know this is silly, but I hate garter stitch. It's not that I don't do it well. I just don't like it. I change patterns to stockinett whenever possible


I agree... it's beginner stuff & boo-rr-ring. I always look for an alternative. if it is more than just a few rows.


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

I have never blocked anything, and consider myself a good knitter - have knitted countless items over long years; started at 7 and will be 92 next Saturday - oh., by the way, I'm still knitting, have something on the needles right now. Hope all the conscientious "blockers" will not descend upon me!! Winifred.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Pollard said:


> I have never blocked anything, and consider myself a good knitter - have knitted countless items over long years; started at 7 and will be 92 next Saturday - oh., by the way, I'm still knitting, have something on the needles right now. Hope all the conscientious "blockers" will not descend upon me!! Winifred.


----------



## kacsa (Sep 9, 2015)

I hate knitting with boucle yarn. Really hard to find and correct a mistake if I make one.
But I love my soft boucle pullovers, cowls, cardigans.
Several days/weeks of hate becomes several years of pure joy 

I hate knitting and sewing the set-in sleeves - but I really like shaping a sleeve cap with short rows.

Thank you for starting this topic , love reading it!


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> I absolutely will not do "bobbles". Shoot me if you want, cannot stand to do them but like the way they look.


I read a tip to crochet bobbles in a knit pattern instead of knitting them. I have done bobbles in both knit & crochet & the crochet method is easier I think. Of course I read this tip AFTER I had finished a chart with bobbles in a knit project!


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Matching gauge is my least favorite thing, because I never manage it. I knit very loosely & I always start a swatch with needles 2 sizes smaller than the pattern calls for. Even then my gauge is usually off. With smaller needles the fabric is stiffer & doesn't match the look of the item. I can't knit tighter due to hand issues & I've had to ditch some projects because I just can't match both gauge & the look of the knitted item. This is extremely frustrating to me.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Mine has always been and no doubt will always be sewing things up and weaving in ends


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Conchalea said:


> I read a tip to crochet bobbles in a knit pattern instead of knitting them. I have done bobbles in both knit & crochet & the crochet method is easier I think. Of course I read this tip AFTER I had finished a chart with bobbles in a knit project!


I used this site to learn this

http://makezine.com/2013/02/27/how-to-crochet-bobbles-in-a-knitting-project


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

agnescr said:


> I used this site to learn this
> 
> http://makezine.com/2013/02/27/how-to-crochet-bobbles-in-a-knitting-project


I think this is the one I read. It was posted in Links & Resources here on KP.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Splitty yarn? I seem to have grown out of all of my knitting dislikes or just can't think of any right now. I think that all the parts of knitting are just a happy yarn challeng


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Newbie61 said:


> I lost the battle with pom-pom yarn ! I tried endlessly to make it work and get the pom-poms to all face the right way neatly..
> 
> Ditto! I'm just going to cut off the pom-poms and use them for my hats.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Pollard said:


> I have never blocked anything, and consider myself a good knitter - have knitted countless items over long years; started at 7 and will be 92 next Saturday - oh., by the way, I'm still knitting, have something on the needles right now. Hope all the conscientious "blockers" will not descend upon me!! Winifred.


only thing I ever block are lace shawls....2ply/lace weight is all I consider needs blocking


----------



## mumbojumbo (Nov 2, 2012)

I do not like the garter stitch either. All I can think of when I see a picture using it is that the stitch will get caught and pull out. I cannot do the YO for the life of me.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

marilyngf said:


> love the knitting, or crocheting, but hate the sewing up


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> Hang in there! Every difficult project completed is something more learned. If you did this one again, it would probably be much easier. If you don't already do this, try it--- I separate each segment of my stitch pattern with markers. If it's, say, an eight stitch pattern I have a marker at the beginning and end of every eight stitches. Often I color code these with two red markers, two yellow, two green, etc. As I knit each segment I glance back to be sure there are eight stitches I've just worked. If not, I can tell immediately I've missed a yarn over, or dropped a stitch, or added one and it's so simple to go back and fix it immediately. It adds a few seconds here and there, but saves many minutes of tinking or frogging when you realize the error in the next or following rows! I don't like to do either and rarely have to.
> 
> Happy knitting!
> Norma


Thanks, Norma. It took a while for it to finally sink in that I should place markers between the segments. Did made it easier to find my mistakes. The yarn I'm using is a real pain though because it splits. It's Bernat Baby Co-ordinates. splits.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Is the pink the afghan? Whatever it is, the project is really pretty. What pattern is this, please. Thanks.


 Yes the picture of the pink Afghan is the one I wanted to make however there is no pattern like that I was trying to improvise and did my own thing. It was basically a flop so I tore that out and started another pattern which is a project linus pattern. It's called the knitted all purpose afghan. It's a very simple stitch and it turns out beautiful I put of five row border at the bottom and the five stitch border on either side in garter stitch and then began the pattern . Unfortunately my pattern ended up 72 inches wide I was trying to eyeball it was very very long or wide as you might imagine. I made it about 45 inches wide it would've been perfect. I think that was why I was dropping so many stitches no way I could keep track of them all. I think that was a lie was dropping so many stitches no way I could keep track of them all with my small visual field.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Laujob said:


> Trish2222:
> I knit a baby blanket with 'P3TBL' as a constant in the design. After I learned to stand on my head while knitting, it became easier!


 :lol: :lol: You have a rare talent....


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Mine has always been and no doubt will always be sewing things up and weaving in ends


Will add that I totally detest eyelash yarns and fluffy yarns the feel of them gives me the creeps


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

yover8 said:


> Oh YES! I absolutely love that trick! Thank you so much for passing it on!


when i was doing all my lace shawls I studied that video hoping I could use that method, problem is I knit english style and I am a thrower, couldnt find a video to do it that way and just didnt work the same doing it to match the video


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

K1P1nanna said:


> Tension squares, I can never seem to get them exactly right...? I have only knitted baby clothes and cardigans for my 2 yr old granddaughter so it doesn't seem to be a problem. But just about to embark on my first adult project, which is an Aran cardigan for me, so guess I had better get to grips with them, yikes! Also, what is blocking? I've never done it before...does that make me a bad knitter, ha ha!


I have never ever knitted a swatch...when I taught myself to knit from books 45 years ago there were no mention of them, my knitting comes out pretty near the size it is supposed to be so I guess I am lucky that way


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

wlk4fun647 said:


> Well, along with most of you, I dislike sewing seams, as they tend to get bulky and are very noticeable... and I just cannot seem to get my head wrapped around "short rows"...


Was replying to a post on Kp a poster suggested this seam, the Bickford Stitch ,have tried it a couple of times on small items and will definitely use it in future

sorry I cant get the link to post


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I've been over two years knitting a man's seed stitch scarf. I had to frog half it because I miscounted rows for the design and couldn't correct it any other way. Now I'm really having a problem picking it up again. I think seed stitch is harder on the hands than many others, plus it's much slower work because of the constant switching between knit and purl.


would rather knit miles of rib rather than moss stitch


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> I'm ashamed to say that the Ashton shawlette has beaten me! I tried three times with help from partners on KP to try to complete it but it is still a WIP in a dusty knitting bag! I just couldn't get the number of stitches correct! Frogged it completely three times and partially five times! Finally decided I hated it and refused to try again for three years! Sad thing is, it was supposed to be for my daughter!


I have to say I love the Ashton and knitted 6 in total various weights but mostly lace weight...send it here and I will finish it for you


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

9sueseiber said:


> I hate yarn over's too. I started to make a shawl for my Sister once. And once only. lol The YO holes were so big it looked like a baseball could have been thrown through it. I didn't even get passed the third or fourth rows. I've never tried again. Know any shawl patterns without LL THE yoS? I might try one like that.


Ravelry has a good number of shawls that are not lace and have no yarn overs.....


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Splitty yarn? I seem to have grown out of all of my knitting dislikes or just can't think of any right now. I think that all the parts of knitting are just a happy yarn challeng


In all honesty, I cannot believe the yarn splits. I can, however, believe that the knitter splits the yarn--perhaps with needles that are too pointed for the job at hand.


----------



## Alma MacLean (Apr 3, 2016)

knitbreak said:


> Newbie61 said:
> 
> 
> > I lost the battle with pom-pom yarn ! I tried endlessly to make it work and get the pom-poms to all face the right way neatly..
> ...


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> In all honesty, I cannot believe the yarn splits. I can, however, believe that the knitter splits the yarn--perhaps with needles that are too pointed for the job at hand.


Maybe separates would be a better term than splits. I had some yarn once that was so loosely twisted that it took all my concentration not to make 2 stitches from one, and not with pointy needles. Slow going but it was a nice soft sweater once done. I don't remember what kind of yarn it was but would probably recognize it if I came across it again.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

There seem to be alot of yarns on the market like that just now, great finished items but slow going to knit with due to the strands separating, and with almost 50 years experience I dont class myself a novice knitter


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> Maybe separates would be a better term than splits. I had some yarn once that was so loosely twisted that it took all my concentration not to make 2 stitches from one, and not with pointy needles. Slow going but it was a nice soft sweater once done. I don't remember what kind of yarn it was but would probably recognize it if I came across it again.


But one has to look at which point the yarn splits/separates. Is it in the skein? While being wound into a ball? Or when we stick it with a needle? If it is, as logic tells us, when we stick it with the needle, then in order to work with it successfully, we need to use a less pointed needle and change our technique when working with it. One habitual way of knitting does not fit all yarns. I wish I had $100 for every time the yarn gets blamed for the faulty techniques of us knitters. Think about it, it might actually solve the problem instead of perpetuating it and preventing a whole lot of knitters from broadening their skills and their knitting world. Whenever I have a knitting problem, I look at myself first for a cause and workable answer; I suspect that makes me the odd one out.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

agnescr said:


> There seem to be alot of yarns on the market like that just now, great finished items but slow going to knit with due to the strands separating, and with almost 50 years experience I dont class myself a novice knitter


If slow going is what it takes to arrive at a lovely finished project, what's wrong with that? I'm not in a race; I want that great finished item.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I never feel the need to rush my knitting but it can be frustrating when it takes 15 mins to knit 1 row with 60 stitches on 4mm needles


----------



## Alma MacLean (Apr 3, 2016)

agnescr said:


> I never feel the need to rush my knitting but it can be frustrating when it takes 15 mins to knit 1 row with 60 stitches on 4mm needles


I agree, especially when you grew accustomed to knitting a whole sweater in three or four hours (on a machine) LOL


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

I learned this stitch when I learned to knit, either from my mother or grandmother. We didn't know it had a name. It is almost totally invisible on the outside and very smooth and not bulky on the inside.


agnescr said:


> Was replying to a post on Kp a poster suggested this seam, the Bickford Stitch ,have tried it a couple of times on small items and will definitely use it in future
> 
> sorry I cant get the link to post


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Alma MacLean said:


> I agree, especially when you grew accustomed to knitting a whole sweater in three or four hours (on a machine) LOL


It does make a huge difference ;~DD.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I never feel the need to rush my knitting but it can be frustrating when it takes 15 mins to knit 1 row with 60 stitches on 4mm needles


As it is with anything craft oriented, practice makes it go faster once you master the necessary adjustments. Some things will never be as fast as others, though.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

grammacat said:


> I learned this stitch when I learned to knit, either from my mother or grandmother. We didn't know it had a name. It is almost totally invisible on the outside and very smooth and not bulky on the inside.


My mother always did a slip stitch edge to her knitting so that when she sewed it up it did not produce a very good-looking seam. I discovered it was much better to work each stitch so that you got "knots" to join at the edges. Mattress stitch is also a good one which I use a lot.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Since I have only ever hand knitted there is no way I can compare it to either machjne or loom knitting


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Since I have only ever hand knitted there is no way I can comare it to either machjne or loom knitting


I like the way mattress stitch looks on the outside but have never liked the ridge inside, especially on baby clothing


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

grammacat said:


> I learned this stitch when I learned to knit, either from my mother or grandmother. We didn't know it had a name. It is almost totally invisible on the outside and very smooth and not bulky on the inside.


I just wish it had been included in the books I had borrowed from our library when I was teaching myself to knit, luc ky you to have a mother and grandmother to pass on such knowledge even if it didnt have a name :thumbup:


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> But one has to look at which point the yarn splits/separates. Is it in the skein? While being wound into a ball? Or when we stick it with a needle? If it is, as logic tells us, when we stick it with the needle, then in order to work with it successfully, we need to use a less pointed needle and change our technique when working with it. One habitual way of knitting does not fit all yarns. I wish I had $100 for every time the yarn gets blamed for the faulty techniques of us knitters. Think about it, it might actually solve the problem instead of perpetuating it and preventing a whole lot of knitters from broadening their skills and their knitting world. Whenever I have a knitting problem, I look at myself first for a cause and workable answer; I suspect that makes me the odd one out.


You are right. When I was knitting this particular sweater I realized that I was trying to knit too fast, so forced myself to slow down. Once I did, no problem. I am an impatient knitter to begin with and only hand knit what I can't do on my machine so this one was a real challenge for me but the results were worth it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Cathy B said:


> Definitely agree on the trinity stitch. Jessica-Jean you sure are a glutton for punishment. I can't believe you knit that entire shawl in trinity stitch. I can't imagine the pain in your hands.


Pain-free hands! But it took me a few years. I just got _so_ fed up with it, that it spent more time sitting waiting for me to work on it than actually being worked on.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> I just wish it had been included in the books I had borrowed from our library when I was teaching myself to knit, luc ky you to have a mother and grandmother to pass on such knowledge even if it didnt have a name :thumbup:


A lot of the older books and patterns insisted you had to join pieces together with "a fine back stitch seam". I don't know how you were supposed to do this sort of seam and not have lumpy bits where you didn't want them!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> ... My biggest problem is thinking about all the other things I want to do while I'm knitting something easy. *That's why I have so many things in my UFO pile.*


I understand completely!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

berigora said:


> :thumbup: What also annoys me is a knitting pattern that introduces itself with a bad photograph. If it is not good enough to grab attention, it is not worth it IMO. First impressions DO matter!


How about a pattern that has a beautifully posed photo which draws one to try knitting it, and then turns out to be shot full of errors and outright lies! http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/slip-stitch-sampler-throw


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Redhatchris said:


> I am not a fan of sewing seams, but I hate (strong word) hate hate chenille yarn. It is the only yarn I ever threw away.
> Thank you for starting this thread. I find it very interesting.
> I love my OTT Lights. (I have 2 and may get another)


I'd forgotten about chenille 'yarn'! :thumbdown: My one and only chenille project: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/wormy-chenille-hat


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

berigora said:


> A lot of the older books and patterns insisted you had to join pieces together with "a fine back stitch seam". I don't know how you were supposed to do this sort of seam and not have lumpy bits where you didn't want them!


I know I think that is why I detest sewing up now, it took me so long to get it looking half decent the bairns had out grew it before it was ready lol


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'd forgotten about chenille 'yarn'! :thumbdown: My one and only chenille project: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/wormy-chenille-hat


just the feel if that yarn makes me cringe, no matter how nice the project


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm sorry there are so many folks who dislike my two favourite 'stitches' - garter and seed/1x1 ribbing. 
Garter: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/rambling-rows-afghan
Seed: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/standing-knitting-bag
1x1: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/miss-kittys-rainbow-gloves
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/moebius-scarf---the-original-2

Other than straight garter stitch, seed stitch/1x1 ribbing is my favourite knitting-without-eyes-on stitch.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Grandma G. said:


> Can you include bought patterns with mistakes? Grrrr


Yep, that's a pet peeve.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

What I hate is when I mess up a pattern, having not knitted it correctly... and having to rip. I know, I know... I should use lifelines.

It's weird if and when I used lifelines, I don't mess up.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm sorry there are so many folks who dislike my two favourite 'stitches' - garter and seed/1x1 ribbing.
> Garter: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/rambling-rows-afghan
> Seed: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/standing-knitting-bag
> 1x1: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/miss-kittys-rainbow-gloves
> ...


Jessica Jean I do enjoy looking at your links to past projects and reading your comments


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Jessica Jean I do enjoy looking at your links to past projects and reading your comments


Thank you!


----------



## jaydee33 (Jul 26, 2012)

I sort of dread the "putting together" phase because that is when I notice all the mistakes. 
Making bobbles is my worst nightmare--avoid them if at all possible


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm sorry there are so many folks who dislike my two favourite 'stitches' - garter and seed/1x1 ribbing.
> Garter: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/rambling-rows-afghan
> Seed: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/standing-knitting-bag
> 1x1: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/miss-kittys-rainbow-gloves
> ...


 :thumbup: Love garter stitch - and your afghan!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

berigora said:


> :thumbup: Love garter stitch - and your afghan!


Thank you.


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

Completely finished a size 52 Irish knit sweater. While putting it together, I discovered a mistake (cable left when it should have been cable right) at the bottom of the back. Yup, you guessed it. I ripped it out and made the correction. I could have made a half dozen kids' sweaters in the time it took to finish this p project. P.S.: It was worth it!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

nomadbubbe said:


> Completely finished a size 52 Irish knit sweater. While putting it together, I discovered a mistake (cable left when it should have been cable right) at the bottom of the back. Yup, you guessed it. I ripped it out and made the correction. I could have made a half dozen kids' sweaters in the time it took to finish this p project. P.S.: It was worth it!


Hooray for you!! I bet it was worth it... You're my kind of knitter.


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

I so agree with you. Wished they would include instructions for both sides. rlmayknit


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> love the knitting, or crocheting, but hate the sewing up


I mostly refuse to knit anything that requires sewing up. I say mostly, because I've made one or two... one for sure.... and, the tunic dress that I'm currently making for my grand-niece will require sewing; oh, woe is me. 
:sm06:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

luree said:


> It must be sewing up the seams . That may be why I have so many wips! Love reading the responses .


Yeppers... sewing up is my nemesis.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

JlsH said:


> Agree, hate sewing up. I have finished garments I have never sewn up! Use to have a local shop that blocked and sewed them up....since it is gone.....years ago, I finis garment and just pack them away at times never putting them together . That is how much I dislike it!


Add me to the club. I've one item that has waited about 5 or 6 years to be sewed... dunno, if it will ever be finished. I equally dislike sewing up.


----------

